# Update Router Table Fence with photos



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I have finally almost completed my first official router table fence. I picked up a Grizzly Shaper table/with slider a while back but it had an awful fence and I've never used it. Also, the slider was higher than the cast iron top and I had to shim the top level. 

After looking at several google images as well as input from this forum I settled on a design. I know there will probably need to be some improvements in the future but heck, I don't really even know what all I can do with this table yet and suspect more will become apparent as I get more experience.
I sure had a good time building it.

Thanks for your help and thanks for looking,
Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*A few more pictures*

Happy Sunday!

bryansong


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks nice Bryan. You are correct about using it and seeing what it does or does not do well. I'm still trying to figure out what I need a drill press table to do. I was using the mortising attachment on the drill press recently when I realized that I need a fine adjustment on the fence so that I can locate the mortises accurately. So either the final plan or at least one version of it has to have that. You'll find similar things out with your fence.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Nothing wrong with that one. Its extremely neat compared to my scrap bits model.
Youll be a while before you need to improve anything, except maybe a bigger extraction hose if you cant remove the waste with that one.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan, thanks for giving me some new ideas for my Fence.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Looks nice Bryan. You are correct about using it and seeing what it does or does not do well. I'm still trying to figure out what I need a drill press table to do. I was using the mortising attachment on the drill press recently when I realized that I need a fine adjustment on the fence so that I can locate the mortises accurately. So either the final plan or at least one version of it has to have that. You'll find similar things out with your fence.


Hey Charles,

I bought a bench top drill press and just built a little wood adapter plate that I can clamp a also wooden fence, board really for the purpose of making repeatable drilling. Someday probably, I'll get a grownup drill press once I have more room, and then I can work on building a table for that. 

Good luck with your fine tune adjuster engineering.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks sweet Bryan - clean and neat. Just add a piece of laminate to the outfeed side between the sliding fence and the solid fence and you're all set for joining. Great job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Bryan...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

bryansong said:


> ... I don't really even know what all I can do with this table yet and suspect more will become apparent as I get more experience.Bryan


Hey B,

Nice fence indeed. Getting ideas on this, thanks.

As for the slider, would that help aid in cutting circular shapes.... arcs etc?
Looks to give some decent size circles. Whats the slide on that?

Hmm... others send wood on an angle thru a table saw to create special moulding.
I got a K3 slider and probably could do some decorative arc moulding like so. Oh hell no.
Cool idea tho.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Hey B,
> 
> Nice fence indeed. Getting ideas on this, thanks.
> 
> ...



The slide is just a sled for bigger panels I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Bryan . I don't know how it gets better than that ,and I'll probably copy you when I build mine . 
The only thing I thought would have been a bonus , would be having laminate on the faces . 
I sure like those vertical handles you use to clamp it in place . Did you source them somewhere, or did they come with the shaper ?

I also like the aluminum track on the top to install feather boards . Nice touch


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great job Bryan . I don't know how it gets better than that ,and I'll probably copy you when I build mine .
> The only thing I thought would have been a bonus , would be having laminate on the faces .
> I sure like those vertical handles you use to clamp it in place . Did you source them somewhere, or did they come with the shaper ?
> 
> I also like the aluminum track on the top to install feather boards . Nice touch


Rick, the handles did come with the shaper but I had to extend them because my base material was thicker than the original fence.

The faces are made out of some Maple I had, it was a bit of a job to get them down to the right thickness because I don't have a surface plainer. I sure wish I had a surface plainer! The Maple was 3/4" and I had to get them down to 1/2". I just wanted something different.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Looks sweet Bryan - clean and neat. Just add a piece of laminate to the outfeed side between the sliding fence and the solid fence and you're all set for joining. Great job.


I'll do that Vince because I'm pretty horrible with my old 1976 Craftsman Jointer I picked up off Craigslist. It may need the blades sharpened or it might need adjusting because I tried plaining and jointing with it and I made my boards worse, I'll have to look into that in the future. Right now it's just taking up space. Being able to do some jointing on the router table will come in handy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bryansong said:


> Rick, the handles did come with the shaper but I had to extend them because my base material was thicker than the original fence.
> 
> The faces are made out of some Maple I had, it was a bit of a job to get them down to the right thickness because I don't have a surface plainer. I sure wish I had a surface plainer! The Maple was 3/4" and I had to get them down to 1/2". I just wanted something different.


Well your fence is probably as slippery and robust as you'll ever need . I have a feeling that if I laminated the fence faces that I'd be out a few thousands , and make things worse . Your way is probably better .

Btw I'm really impressed with the outcome


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Bryan. I'm sure you will find that this fence will do just about anything you need for quite some time.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Bryan. Looks almost identical to the one I made. I put t-track on the face of mine for guards and feather boards. Great minds, huh?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Very nice, Bryan. Looks almost identical to the one I made. I put t-track on the face of mine for guards and feather boards. Great minds, huh?


I think you are right, great minds.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice...well executed...great attention to detail...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I was just noticing in the second photo posted , that the section which becomes the bottom of the fence was nicely sloped to help with flow . I suspect you did that with a dado blade on a table saw? 
Nice touch


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Ok I was just noticing in the second photo posted , that the section which becomes the bottom of the fence was nicely sloped to help with flow . I suspect you did that with a dado blade on a table saw?
> Nice touch


Yes Rick you are correct. I have a Freud box joint blade stack (2 blades) for either 1/4 or 3/8" joints, I used the 3/8" and just made multiple cuts.
I wondered if anyone would notice that and You're #1!

Thanks for the nice replies.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nicely done Brian.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing job, Bryan. I'd love to have a beauty like that.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Good job Bryan. I have shied away from building a router table fence. Your router fence looks very good and a nice design. It should serve you well.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking fence it should serve you well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man Bryan, that is a really nice fence. I like how you used the T-slot to hold the two fince pieces in line. Really good job.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Man Bryan, that is a really nice fence. I like how you used the T-slot to hold the two fince pieces in line. Really good job.


Thank you Tom and to all of you for the kind words, I appreciate it. Very nice!

Bryan


----------

